# Características RDSI (ISDN)



## pet (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola;
Estoy buscando por internet (y no lo encuentro) los patillajes de la conexión RDSI y los niveles de tensión que utiliza. No lo tengo muuy claro, ¿RDSI es un protocolo o un sistema de red? Si no es un protocolo, ¿Qué protocolos existen para las conexiones RDSI?
Utilizo un conector RJ45 y no se que pines son la masa, cuales son la señal, ni que niveles de tensión utiliza.
Saludos a todos los amigos del foro. Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Sep 6, 2010)

Pet

Prueba en el siguiente link:

http://www.itu.int/rec/T-REC-I/en

Donde estan todas las normas del ITU-T respecto a las Redes Digitales de Servicios Integrados.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pet (Sep 6, 2010)

Gracias, voy a echarle una ojeada.
Aunque sea abusar...
¿No sabras el pineado y las tensiones que se utilizan para el protocolo TCP/IP con conector RJ45?


----------



## J2C (Sep 6, 2010)

pet dijo:


> ..... Aunque sea abusar...
> ¿No sabras el pineado y las tensiones que se utilizan para el protocolo TCP/IP con conector RJ45?


 
Pet

En este mundo globalizado nada mejor que *San Google* que suele tener respuestas para todo mejor que un espécimen de sexo femenino, consulta en el este link que tiene MUY BUENA información de conectores y cableados:

http://www.hardwarebook.info/Ethernet_10/100Base-T

En todo caso te dejo el link principal de acceso a dicha página con muy buena información:

http://www.hardwarebook.info/ 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pet (Sep 7, 2010)

Muy pero qué muy rico!!!
Gracias Juanka...


----------

